# DX code for 99385



## lshaulis (Oct 17, 2014)

I am looking for some clarification.  When a client is seen for an annual, in this case cpt 99385- initial new patient what dx code should be used if- no CBE was performed, no pap, no pelvic, yes for tested for STD's which were negative, counseling and advice for contraceptive managment, RX was written for contraceptives, pregnancy test given?  V72.31?  V70.0?  I always think V72.31 as a gynecological exam, and it does say in ICD-9 routine gyn exam, general gyn exam with or without papanicolaou cervical smear.  So if anyone can shed some light on this scenario I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Leenahz (Oct 20, 2014)

If it was primarily for STD screening I'd probably go with V74.5 and a V25 code as secondary.  

Any other thoughts?

Marlena


----------

